# A good cigarillo reccomendation



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I have a friend who I want to give a little thank you present. He wouldn't appreciate a full fiver of cigars but I think he might appreicate cigarillo's if they can be consumed in close to the same time as a cigerette (he smokes cigerettes).

So two questions, are my assumptions about how long it takes to smoek one right and what would be a good tin to gift him?


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Davidoff would be my grab.

Or you could buy him some high-end cigarettes (like nat sherman).



Addiction said:


> I have a friend who I want to give a little thank you present. He wouldn't appreciate a full fiver of cigars but I think he might appreicate cigarillo's if they can be consumed in close to the same time as a cigerette (he smokes cigerettes).
> 
> So two questions, are my assumptions about how long it takes to smoek one right and what would be a good tin to gift him?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> Davidoff would be my grab.
> 
> Or you could buy him some high-end cigarettes (like nat sherman).


Actually JD I'm trying to convince him to quit cigs and move to gars as I think overall its probably a little healthier. So I'm leaning towards either one cigar (a Montecristo White) or a tin of cigerellos or even both.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Ah then don't get him cigarillos. Most likely he will ihhale them and they aren't that good for him either.

Go with the Monte white but smoke it with him. Most cigarette smokers will inhale their cigars for the first year because of the learned behavior of cigarettes.

keep reinforcing him not to inhale. Basically, you are going to have to babysit him but it's worth it for a friend. I've gotten a couple ppl off cigs by doing this. It took almost a year of me badgering them but it worked.



Addiction said:


> Actually JD I'm trying to convince him to quit cigs and move to gars as I think overall its probably a little healthier. So I'm leaning towards either one cigar (a Montecristo White) or a tin of cigerellos or even both.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

most of the manufacturer's make cigarrillos-maybe try ashton (mild for a newbie)-might even want to try starting him on a petit corona size


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

It’s tough...when I smoked cigs sometimes I would have a cigar and immediately afterwards light up a cig because I was not satisfied. You friend will really want to give up the cigs for him to quit. Now I'd take a cigar over a cig any day. Cigs taste like crap to me. Just my :2 :ss

Go with a tin of Zino platinums :dr


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh, DEFINETELY the Davidoff Demi-Tasse...... the taste is out of this world..... SO good.....

I also like the El Rey Del Mundo Cafe Noir as well. 


But yeah, the Davidoff Demi-Tasse are astonishingly delicious.......


If you want to start him on a Corona size, I would strongly recommend the Cusano C10 Crown Corona...... another heavenly smoke sure to convert any cigarette smoker.....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like the Sancho Panza Matadors. :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Personally, I love the Davidoff Cigarillos, they're very flavorful and enjoyable.


----------



## Ginocide (Jun 4, 2007)

My buddy got a tin of the Cohiba miniatures. They're 3.7" x 24 and take a little longer to smoke than a cigarette, but they're pretty good. I just got a bunch of Gurkha tins yesterday and they're mighty tasty from what I've had so far.

Cohiba Miniatures
Gurkha Select Tins
Gurkha Limited Vintage and Special Edition Tins

These are just what I've tried. I'm not saying they're the best.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

The CAO Brazilia cigarillos (5pk) are the bomb IMO. I smoked these for a while when still in college to catch quick smokes between study sessions.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> The CAO Brazilia cigarillos (5pk) are the bomb IMO. I smoked these for a while when still in college to catch quick smokes between study sessions.


The cigarillos are only about $15 bucks per, I may grab him a couple of them.


----------



## Ginocide (Jun 4, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> The CAO Brazilia cigarillos (5pk) are the bomb IMO. I smoked these for a while when still in college to catch quick smokes between study sessions.


Oh yeah, I was gonna mention those as well as the Italia 5pk I got yesterday. :tu


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

RP Minis are nice. Bit of a nic kick, but nice.
So are the RyJ cigarillos.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Tatianas are ok


----------

